# Opinions needed



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Every now and then my furbutts get bored of their food. (raw & home cooked) :huh: So I came across this site for food & treats. What do you think?????

http://www.chefk9.com/


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I think it looks wonderful. I don't see a breed specific food for Maltese but I bet they will formulate one if there is a demand. I didn't see any prices or where they are located. I wonder about freshness and shipping? I'm very interested in the Digestive Problems formula. I may have to contact them to get all my answers. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> I think it looks wonderful. I don't see a breed specific food for Maltese but I bet they will formulate one if there is a demand. I didn't see any prices or where they are located. I wonder about freshness and shipping? I'm very interested in the Digestive Problems formula. I may have to contact them to get all my answers. Thanks for sharing.[/B]


They are out of Ft. Lauderdale and there prices vary by breed usually $3.95-$4.95 per lb with a 3 lb minimum and a $12.00 charge for perishable goods. I will call them today to check them out.


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow, this sounds great! :thumbsup: Especially since Bentley has digestive issues. Please let us know what you find out! Thanks!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I just asked them why they don't make a gourmet dog food for the beautiful maltese?


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

That looks great Maggie. You could have different varities, and they'd have a new menu each week, or since you have 3, probably more often than that since it wouldn't take them the whole week to go through a bag. It looks like they have a vet on staff? I'd just want to make sure that the vet oversees the minerals/supplements that would have to be added, and that they know what they are doing when it comes to that. Sure it's great food and very convenient, but it's very important that they get the proper supplements as well to make it complete. It certainly does look interesting, I'll be checking back to see what you found out today. Oh, and let us know too if it's cooked or raw, I couldn't find that info on the site.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, Craig from Chef K9's emailed me back and said they have developed a recipe for Maltese's but just haven't updated their website. Here is his recipe and cost: 

MALTESE: Hormone-Free Chicken, Ground Australian Leg of Lamb, and Steamed Tuna served with Brown Rice, Zucchini, Fresh Pan-Wilted Spinach*, Broccoli*, Avocado, Bran Flakes, A touch of Garlic, and Olive Oil. $4.25/pound

Like the website says, no chemicals, perservatives, colors or dyes. He says Human's can eat this diet. I think this is great, but just way too expensive for me to do on a regular basis. I really couldn't just give this to Clifford once in awhle either due to his sensitive tummy, and he would probably turn picky on me and only want that.

Nice site though, thanks for sharing. 

Maybe I'll by a treat or two.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Ok, Craig from Chef K9's emailed me back and said they have developed a recipe for Maltese's but just haven't updated their website. Here is his recipe and cost:
> 
> MALTESE: Hormone-Free Chicken, Ground Australian Leg of Lamb, and Steamed Tuna served with Brown Rice, Zucchini, Fresh Pan-Wilted Spinach*, Broccoli*, Avocado, Bran Flakes, A touch of Garlic, and Olive Oil. $4.25/pound[/B]


Wowza!!! Sounds like a gourmet restaurant!!!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Although it's an interesting concept, No where in their site does it say that their food is "Complete and balanced" which means it has to have the correct amount of what our baby's requirements on a daily basis. It also it isn't AAFCO tested and approved (nutrient profiles list the minimum daily requirement for puppies, and adult and pregnant dogs.) I can see that there's a letter from a vet, but I will tell you, most vets only care about one thing when it comes to food: That it's balanced and complete. 

We couldn't launch because we ran out of money to complete our feeding trials and testing. Which is what AAFO and vets require to be able to recommend it. That is where the major money winds up costing you. No where is there anything about testing, etc. Anyone can come out with a dog food, but it's the nitty gritty stuff that's important. And important for our baby's.

I think they have an interesting angle (although I do think being in advertising that a lot of the different food for different breeds is a bit of marketing..LOL, sounds like it should make sense, and it sounds like a great point of difference, but it is necessary? I'd feel better if I saw info about their feeding trials. 
I'm all for new stuff and certainly from smaller companies. After all the recalls something needs to change. I just don't know if this is the answer.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

He emailed me the Maltese diet also. He said it's breed specific because different breeds need different nutrients. :bysmilie: :bysmilie: (I noticed some commercial dog foods are breed specific now too.) He also said they have dog nutritionist on staff. They also provide specific customized menus depending on the needs of the dog. I mentioned to him that Snoopy has terrible allergies and he asked if they have done a blood panel on him and if so (yes they have) he would need a copy to make sure none of the foods he is allergic to are included. I currently spend about $50-$60 a month only on the 3 inside furbutts because they are so picky about their food (Freeze dried raw & Orijen). Snoopy is fine with his Timberwolf or California Natural. He figured out about 12-15 lbs need per month so that works out to $51-$64 a month plus the $12 shipping.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I think a site like that is an excellent idea :rockon: Sarah


----------

